# Contractor Sales



## petergibbons (Oct 18, 2006)

Does anyone here work in sales? If so, how do you like it? I saw an ad for a water and wastewater equipment supplier wanting someone with an engineering background to handle contractor sales. From the ad, it doesn't sound like they are looking for someone to beat the pavement looking for customers, only someone to handle inside contractor sales.


----------



## FusionWhite (Oct 18, 2006)

Two people that I know who went into engineering sales make TONS of money. I considered it for a while but I hate sales so much. I worked sales while I was in school and its not for me.


----------



## EdinNO (Oct 18, 2006)

I have done sales. I have sold contractor services in the HVAC industry which is pretty miserable because there are 100 other companies just like yours with the same service and not really enough business to go around.

I have also sold HVAC equipment- mostly to contractors. This end is much more enjoyable. I think good products and good customer service help to make the sales happen on this end.

The outside sales job (the contractor service sales) did have its perks- a company vehicle and more freedom of schedule. I could come and go at will almost. The equipment sales was an inside sales job mostly- but I did have to go to the field from time-to-time.

I would say definitely consider it. Find out if you have a sales quota, if it will be inside or outside sales, if you are paid commission, etc....

I eventually want to get back into the business or sales side of things. I would prefer outside sales, great income/commission potential and equipment sales if anything. Also, it might be nice to have a team approach to sales on certain occasions rather than just being a lone wolf out there beating down doors.

Good luck. The money could be great given the right circumstances.

Ed


----------



## petergibbons (Oct 18, 2006)

^^ Thanks for the replies guys. I am sending out a resume. I don't have any technical sales experience though (5 yrs. out of school). The ad isn't looking for engineer exclusively but states that engineers are encouraged to apply. Hopefully being an engineer will make up for a lack of sales experience.


----------



## EdinNO (Oct 18, 2006)

Don't lie, but if you can highlight any interaction with customers on engineering projects, etc... be sure to do so. It will let them understand that you do know how to act around customers. Its not quite sales, but will help.

Also, indicate any estimating you might have done. This, too, is a sales function they might appreciate.

Ed


----------

